# Driving whips



## MajorClementine (Jan 23, 2012)

I discovered that you can buy the same whip at IFA for $7 that you buy from "mini specialty" places. It's called a pig whip at IFA and you can get it in several different colors. I checked to make sure and it is the exact same thing! I got one in lime green and I'm loving it. I can buy a second one in black if I decide to show or anything. I just love how affordable they are because I had been putting off buying one because of the price.


----------



## susanne (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know what whip you are referring to, but the mini tack stores seem to always have just a 4" popper and no lash, which I hate. My Ideal whip is nicely balanced with both lash and popper. It was a bit more -- $27 -- but I love the subtlety it allows, as opposed to those with only the popper.

The big thing with saving money on whips is to buy in person, as shipping can really jack up the price.


----------



## Sandee (Jan 24, 2012)

OK, Suzanne, don't leave me hanging. Where did you find the one you're reffering to? I search all over for ones that are "just right" and don't cost a fortune.


----------



## Al B (Jan 24, 2012)

Driving Essentials has some nice ones for $12.95. I have several of them and they are very light weight.


----------



## susanne (Jan 24, 2012)

Sandee, I bought it from Gerard Paagman at the Happs CDE -- he and Maureen Harkcom are each dealers for Ideal. (I assume Maureen is still doing this after her move to Arizona).

Al, I saw and considered that one, but after shipping costs the total cost would be almost the same without the chance to check out the balance or talk with the charming Gerard. Knowing you've found them to be good, I'd likely go with one if I couldn't buy an Ideal in person.

Being the airhead that I am, I always have to factor into the price the likelihood that I'll lose it. Whips aren't a huge risk, but gloves seem to run away from me...


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 24, 2012)

The one I got at IFA has a 2' lash with a popper on the end. Is that similar to what you guys are talking about? I decided on it because I couldn't beat the price and you are right about shipping killing you when ordering online. I will invest in a nicer whip if I show but I love the fun colors and don't have to worry about loosing it and it costing a fortune.


----------



## Sandee (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm like Suzanne. I like to "feel" things before I buy. I've bought a few of those colorful ones when I was getting started and the lightweight whips make a big difference to me. I am also at the dissadvantage of driving AMHR where the length of the whip plus the lash (and I'm assuming popper) cannot extend beyond the shoulder of your horse. So if I order on the web I have to ask them to measure the whole thing.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jan 25, 2012)

I have 2 fav. whips. One is a 48" whip w/ a nice lash and popper that I got from Iowa Valley, really nice whip for the $$ I think it is a Westfield and was like $26.

My other favorite whip is from MCR whips. She custom makes whips and they have awesome feel and are very lightweight. I think mine is 42" but I'd have to measure it. I think mine was like $60. A nice whip is an investment, but is a worthwhile one as it helps you develop much better technique. I don't show, but that doesn't mean I don't want great equipment. You put much more time and work into your horses at home, may as well use the good stuff everyday


----------

